# Beautiful Bridges in the world.



## phuonghoang (Aug 10, 2009)

San Francisco Bay Bridge









San Rafael Bridge, San Francisco.


----------



## phuonghoang (Aug 10, 2009)

Passerelle des Arts, Paris









Simone de Beauvoir, Paris









Paris bridge










London Millennium Footbridgel, London









Gateshead Millennium, London


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

While the design itself isn't too spectacular, the whole is far greater than the sum of their parts - especially when you take into account environment - no mention yet for Hong Kong's (now) 4 bridges?


----------



## sophiaa11 (Sep 5, 2009)

i have never seen such great collection of bridge images at the same place.Thank you every one for these nice sharing.This is the reason i come up again and again here.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Liede Bridge, Guangzhou










Chaotianmen Bridge, Chongqing, a few metres longer than Shanghai's Lupu, making it now the world's longest arch:









Zorg


Baling River Bridge:



















Nanjing Changjiang:









http://news.xinhuanet.com








http://news.xinhuanet.com


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Pont du Gard, in southern France, built during the Roman Empire 2,000 years ago.


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

*Bridges in Constantine ( Algeria )*

Sidi M'cid Bridge







































Romanic Bridge :


----------



## nam_cam (Sep 14, 2009)

Chesapeake Bay Bridge-Tunnel provides a direct link between Southeastern Virginia and the Delmarva Peninsula (Delaware plus the Eastern Shore counties in Maryland and Virginia.
For over 44 years, the Chesapeake Bay Bridge-Tunnel has captured worldwide attention as a modern engineering wonder and an important East Coast travel convenience.


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Stunning collection guys.

That 'other' San Fran bridge is brilliant!


----------



## mattec (Aug 2, 2009)

New River Gorge Bridge (1977)



















Wheeling Suspension Bridge (1849)


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

nam_cam said:


> Chesapeake Bay Bridge-Tunnel provides a direct link between Southeastern Virginia and the Delmarva Peninsula (Delaware plus the Eastern Shore counties in Maryland and Virginia.
> For over 44 years, the Chesapeake Bay Bridge-Tunnel has captured worldwide attention as a modern engineering wonder and an important East Coast travel convenience.


Woops! A bit of a correction, don't worry. it happens often.

The First two photos are of the William Preston Lane, Jr., Memorial Bridge, also known simply as the Chesapeake Bay Bridge, Connecting Maryland's Eastern Shore and Western Shore, Annapolis is at one end and Kent Island, MD at the other

The Last photo is the only one of the Lucius J. Kellam Jr. Bridge-Tunne, also known as the Chesapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel in Virginia, connecting Mainland Virginia to the Delmarva Peninsula part of Virginia, with Virginia Beach at one end and Cape Charles at the other

They are around 150 miles apart 

-------------------------
And for the sake of this thread, here's a pretty cool bridge

Royal Gorge Bridge








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Royal_gorge_bridge_1987.jpg









http://boards.ign.com/teh_vestibule/b5296/182382471/r182383689/


----------



## nam_cam (Sep 14, 2009)

Erasmusbridge, Rotterdam, the Netherlands


----------



## nam_cam (Sep 14, 2009)




----------



## mattec (Aug 2, 2009)

Glade Creek Bridge, WV, I-64




























East Huntington Bridge, WV, WV SH106


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

My favorite Australian Bridges.

Anzac Bridge, Sydney.










Sydney Harbour Bridge, Sydney.









Source

Story Bridge, Brisbane.









jovene's Flickr


----------



## ernesto_eduardo (Dec 16, 2002)

Some of those European and Asian Bridges are extremely amazing! 

Here two famous bridges in Panama that passes over the Panama Canal ! 

Bridge of the Americas 


















Centennial Bridge


----------



## OnTheRise (Sep 11, 2009)

*Thailand
*

*The Historical* *River Kwai Bridge*

by Adam Cathro










by Nicon-nutter











http://images.rapesan.multiply.com/....jpg?et=nvtR3RJwg0RtSIGEotiXJw&nmid=111690305


by JBells89











by rapesan


----------



## Flight-FGB (Jul 27, 2009)

I’m surprised to see no mention of Calatrava and his beautiful brdiges – part engineering, part sculpture. The classic design is Puente del Alamillo in Seville but as the author of the piece seems to prefer American bridges I can propose the Sundial Bridge at Turtle Bay, California. In the end there are too many beautiful bridges in the world to make a top ten but thanks for the pointers on here – some new ones to me.


----------



## nam_cam (Sep 14, 2009)

Kurushima Kaikyo Ohashi is a suspension bridge connecting Oshima and Mashima islands in Japan.


----------



## nam_cam (Sep 14, 2009)

The Seto Bridge, opened to traffic in 1988. It crosses the Inland Sea and is linking the main island of Honshu in Okayama Prefecture and Shikoku in Kagawa Prefecture. The whole construction contains six bridges and is 9,4 km long overall - the largest bridge is the Minami Bisan-Seto Bridge with a centre span of 1,1 km.


----------



## nam_cam (Sep 14, 2009)

The Yeongjong Grand Bridge serves as the gateway to both metropolitan Seoul and the new Incheon International Airport and, is the only bridge connecting Yeongjong Island with the mainland. 
It consists of both a six-lane highway on the upper deck and a four-lane highway including two railways on the lower deck. The bridge is 4,420m long


----------



## nam_cam (Sep 14, 2009)

The Incheon Bridge, South Korea, connects between Yeongjong Island and the mainland of Incheon. The 12.3 kilometres (7.6 mi) long bridge have a cable stayed section over the main sea route to Incheon port.


----------



## nam_cam (Sep 14, 2009)

Jindo Grand Bridge, Korea


----------



## nam_cam (Sep 14, 2009)

The Gwangan Bridge is a suspension bridge located in Busan, South Korea. It connects Haeundae-gu to Suyeong-gu. The road surface is about 6,500 meters long, with the bridge as a whole spanning 7,420 meters.


----------



## nam_cam (Sep 14, 2009)

Although Bosphorus Bridge isn't the longest or largest bridge in the world, the Bosphorus Bridge in Turkey is renowned because it separates two continents, Europe and Asia. The Bosphorus Bridge was completed in 1973 with a main span of 3,523ft/1073m and clearance of 210ft/64m.


----------



## nam_cam (Sep 14, 2009)

San Diego-Coronado Bridge: Construction of the vehicle-only San Diego-Coronado Bridge finished in 1969 , featuring a 90 degree curve during it’s 11,288ft/3440m length. It was built at a maximum height of 200ft/60m to allow vessels to travel underneath; it is tall enough to allow an empty aircraft carrier to pass.


----------



## nam_cam (Sep 14, 2009)

Some bridges are not very big but they are beautiful.
Rialto Bridge, Venice, Italy, is the oldest bridge across The Grand Canal (out of the total 4 bridges)









Charles Bridge, Prague, Czech Republic, Originally known as Stone Bridge, it connects the Old Town and Malá Strana.There is a tower standing at both ends of the bridge but only the one at the Malá Strana end can be climbed (and offers some of the most magnificent views over the city). Thirty statues are placed on either side of the bridge.









Chain Bridge, Budapest, Hungary, The bridge is 375 meters long and was open in 1849.









Ponte Vecchio, Florence, Italy, Spanning over the Arno River in Florence, Ponte Vecchio is famous for having shops built along it. While initially butchers occupied the shops, currently you can find souvenirs, jewels and art dealers here.









Pont Neuf, Paris, France, is the oldest bridge over the river Seine, in Paris. It connects Ile de la Cite with both the right and the left bank.









The Old Bridge (Stari Most), Mostar, Bosnia and Herzegovina, spanning over the river Neretva, Stari Most connects two parts of the city of Mostar. The bridge was destroyed in 1993 during the war but was later rebuilt. The 30-meter bridge is protected by two towers, one at each end.









Chapel Bridge, Lucerne, Switzerland, is the oldest wooden bridge in Europe and spans across Reuss River in Lucerne (Switzerland). The bridge was constructed in 1333 and was designed to protect the city from attacks. Much of the bridge – together with the paintings inside of it – was destroyed by the 1993 fire, but it was quickly rebuilt. Standing right by the bridge is the Water Tower, which served, over the years, as torture chamber, prison, treasury and watchtower








Richmond Bridge crosses the River Thames in southwest London, England. This is the oldest Thames bridge in Greater London.








Westminster Bridge is a road and foot traffic bridge over the River Thames between Westminger and Lambeth. The clock tower on the far right is popularly called the ‘Big Ben’ and is another important landmark in London.


----------



## El Tifón (Sep 27, 2009)

nam_cam said:


> Richmond Bridge crosses the River Thames in southwest London, England. This is the oldest Thames bridge in Greater London.


 Sorry mate, but you've made a mistake. That isn't Richmond Bridge in the picture - it's Old Bridge in Heidelberg, Germany.


----------



## nam_cam (Sep 14, 2009)

Ok, you're just right. They are very similar, if we don't look sight around them, we are difficult to discriminate them. They're so alike that you can't tell them apart.
Richmond Bridge, London, England.
















Old Bridge in Heidelberg, Germany


----------



## nam_cam (Sep 14, 2009)

China has also many beautiful and huge bridges.
Hangzhou Bay Bridge is a bridge with cable-stayed bridge portion across Hangzhou Bay off the eastern coast of China. It's the longest bridge in the world, 35.673 kilometres (22 mi).








Donghai bridge has a total length of 32.5 kilometres (20.2 miles) and connects mainland Shanghai and the offshore Yangshan deep-water port 








Tsing Ma Bridge, MaCau








Ting Kau Bridge, MaCau








Sai Van Bridge








Taipa Bridge, MaCau








Humen Pearl River Bridge 








Yangpu bridge, Shanghai








...
More
I feel sickly.


----------



## El Tifón (Sep 27, 2009)

nam_cam said:


> Tsing Ma Bridge, MaCau
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sorry to be a pain, but those two bridges are in Hong Kong, not Macau.

I'm a real stickler when it comes to detail...


----------



## nam_cam (Sep 14, 2009)

I can see more beautiful bridges in China but they're written by Chinese and I don't know their name. Can you help me to translate Chinese to English?
Shenzhen Bay Bridge, Hongkong.


----------



## El Tifón (Sep 27, 2009)

nam_cam said:


> I can see more beautiful bridges in China but they're written by Chinese and I don't know their name. Can you help me to translate Chinese to English?


 Sure, I'd be more than happy to do that.


----------



## nam_cam (Sep 14, 2009)

Ok, thank you, this is list of beautiful bridges in China which I've just found. Some names of them are written by Chinese and I can't understand. Would you please translate to English. Thanks a lot.:lol: Very Impressive for China bridges.

海湾大桥








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/6543969
镇海湾大桥








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/4288137
崖门大桥








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/2254016
友誼大橋








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/741086
澳大橋








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/2938121
淇澳大橋








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/15959455
礐石大桥








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/3315464
汕头海湾大桥








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/619152
八尺门








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/6866941
海沧大桥








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/754032
Louyang Bridge - Quanzhou, China








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/1634141
雾锁江桥☆海狼王☆








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/6627676
解放大桥








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/383484
dongting big bridge








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/1114938
桃源沅水大桥








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/2058306
沅水大桥








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/8498809
夕阳中的艳洲大桥








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/131305
九江长江大桥








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/758328
安庆长江大桥








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/2147906
铜陵长江公路大桥








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/2976858
一道闸








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/3234802
玉带河大街跨运河桥-3








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/13469055
运河大桥








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/6998493


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

China has overall best bridges IMO. So much diversity.

However, best single bridge is still Golden Gate.


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

*Seri Saujana Bridge, Putrajaya.*








by fabien lagier









by Tall Justin


----------



## El Tifón (Sep 27, 2009)

nam_cam said:


> Ok, thank you, this is list of beautiful bridges in China which I've just found. Some names of them are written by Chinese and I can't understand. Would you please translate to English. Thanks a lot.:lol: Very Impressive for China bridges.


Translations:

海湾大桥: Bay Bridge (not sure where though)








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/6543969

镇海湾大桥: Zhenhai Bay Bridge








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/4288137

崖门大桥: Yamen Bridge








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/2254016

友誼大橋: Friendship Bridge








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/741086

澳门大橋: Macau-Taipa Bridge








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/2938121

淇澳大橋: Qi Ao Bridge, Zhuhai








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/15959455

礐石大桥: Que Shi Bridge








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/3315464

汕头海湾大桥: Shantou Bay Bridge








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/619152

八尺门: Bachimen, Dongshan Island








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/6866941

海沧大桥: Haicang Bridge, Xiamen








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/754032

Louyang Bridge - Quanzhou, China








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/1634141

雾锁江桥☆海狼王☆: River bridge in fog (unknown)








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/6627676

解放大桥: Liberation Bridge








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/383484

Dongting Bridge








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/1114938

桃源沅水大桥: Taoyuan Yuan River Bridge, Hunan








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/2058306

沅水大桥: Yuan River Bridge, Hunan








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/8498809

夕阳中的艳洲大桥: Yanzhou Bridge at sunset (it doesn't look like sunset though!)








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/131305

九江长江大桥: Jiujiang Yangtze River Bridge








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/758328

安庆长江大桥: Anqing Yangtze River Bridge








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/2147906

铜陵长江公路大桥: Tongling Yangtze River Road Bridge








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/2976858

一道闸: One-way sluice








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/3234802

玉带河大街跨运河桥: Yudaihe Rd. Grand Canal Bridge








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/13469055

运河大桥: Grand Canal Bridge








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/6998493

Assorted Historic Bridges:


----------



## nam_cam (Sep 14, 2009)

> China has overall best bridges IMO. So much diversity.
> However, best single bridge is still Golden Gate.


Because it's one of the first modern cable stayed bridges in the world. He's grandfather of many modern bridges in the world.
Do you know when Brooklyn and Golden Gate bridge was completed?
If you learned more information about Golden Gate, you would want to visit this bridge.


----------



## 6y 4 ever (Dec 24, 2008)

Oued Skhirat Bridge(morocco)


----------



## arief_malaysia96 (Aug 2, 2009)

PENANG bridge,MALAYSIA

from malaysia forum


----------



## arief_malaysia96 (Aug 2, 2009)

SERI WAWASAN BRIDGE,PUTRAJAYA,MALAYSIA

from flickr
by blackcat the beginner


----------



## arief_malaysia96 (Aug 2, 2009)

putra bridge,PUTRAJAYA,MALAYSIA
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=260143&page=9


----------



## arief_malaysia96 (Aug 2, 2009)

SAYONG bridge,MALAYSIA
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=260143&page=9


----------



## arief_malaysia96 (Aug 2, 2009)

SERI GEMILANG BRIDGE,MALAYSIA
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=260143&page=9


----------



## arief_malaysia96 (Aug 2, 2009)

MALAYSIA


Dr Jake said:


> Seri Saujana Bridge, Putrajaya. My favorite bridge.
> 
> by Tall Justin, Flickr


----------



## arief_malaysia96 (Aug 2, 2009)

SOME MALAYSIA BEAUTIFUL BRIDGES







nazrey said:


> Bridges in Putrajaya (Malaysia's administrative capital)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





nazrey said:


> Seri saujana bridge





nazrey said:


> Pedestrian bridge in Putrajaya





nazrey said:


> Seri Saujana bridge





nazrey said:


> Pedestrian bridge, Putrajaya





nazrey said:


> Seri wawasan bridge - Putrajaya, Selangor





nazrey said:


> Sultan Abdul Jalil Bridge - Kuala Kangsar, Perak





nazrey said:


> The Bridge in Cyberjaya





nazrey said:


> by Giselleai





nazrey said:


> Fireworks explode over Malaysia's Administrative capital of Putrajaya outside Kuala Lumpur during the Malaysia International Fireworks Competition 2007 (MIFC) in Putrajaya, Malaysia, 18 August 2007. Malaysia hosting the biggest International Fireworks Competition from 18 August to 02 September in conjunction with the country's 50th independence day celebration.
> by philipcs





nazrey said:


> by idlan





nazrey said:


> Firework during the Malaysia International Fireworks Competition 2007 (MIFC)
> Seri saujana Bridge
> Team Australia
> by Meng Chwen





nazrey said:


> Pedestrian Bridge & Seri Gemilang Bridge
> by laserspit





nazrey said:


>





nazrey said:


> by yellowaddidas





nazrey said:


> by yellowaddidas
> 
> 
> 
> ...





nazrey said:


> This is the night view of Jambatan Raja Pemaisuri Bainun or Sungai Dinding Bridge. It is the longest river bridge in Malaysia.
> by Chee Kwong





nazrey said:


> *Pulau Bunting Bridge*
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Pulau Bunting Bridge is a new bridge that connects Pulau Bunting to mainland Kedah, Malaysia. The bridge was built by the Malaysian Public Works Department (JKR) while the main contractor was Gamuda Berhad.
> 
> ...





nazrey said:


> *Selangor*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





nazrey said:


> Seri Wawasan Bridge, Putrajaya
> by mohdizuan
> 
> 
> ...





nazrey said:


> by Templar_Tan
> 
> 
> 
> ...





nazrey said:


> by Ivan Chong





nazrey said:


> Seri Saujana Bridge, Putrajaya
> by stardex





nazrey said:


> by A Syaharuddin K - as…
> Seri Bestari Bridge [email protected] Wawasan, Putrajaya





nazrey said:


> Seri Saujana Bridge, Putrajaya
> by CGAtlan





nazrey said:


> Pulau Bunting Bridge, Kedah
> by JD chang
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/zeinchang/3346834266/





nazrey said:


> *Sungai Prai Bridge*
> by Alan Khoo
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3332423793/in/set-72157614799074203/
> Buttorworth, Penang





nazrey said:


> Seri Wawasan bridge, Putrajaya
> by interstatelovesong
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/interstatelovesong/3556281740/





nazrey said:


> by hechjay8282
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/hechjay8282/3655842418/





nazrey said:


> _Cyberjaya [Selangor]
> by mohd salim-yunus





nazrey said:


> Another Malay traditional design bridge @ Cyberjaya [SELANGOR]
> by joyluck8





nazrey said:


> by Kong Weng





nazrey said:


> Seri Saujana Bridge
> From flickr





nazrey said:


> Seri Wawasan Bridge, Putrajaya
> From flickr



that's all in MALAYSIA


click this link to see some bridges in MALAYSIA

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=260143


----------



## arief_malaysia96 (Aug 2, 2009)

SERI PERDANA BRIDGE,PUTRAJAYA,MALAYSIA



http://www.asiaexplorers.com/malaysia/seri_perdana_bridge.htm#atuid-4a4dfa0652876153


----------



## nam_cam (Sep 14, 2009)

*Guinness of Bridges in the world:*

The Longest Bridge
Bang Na Expressway, Bangkok, Thailand, This amazing highway in Bangkok is not just the longest non suspension bridge in the world, but also represents the largest precasting operation ever carried out. It’s length is 54 km (33.5 mi) and it’s almost 50% longer the mentioned below Lake Pontchartrain Causeway, which takes the 2nd place in “The Longest Bridges In The World” list.
However, is excluded on some lists since it does not cross a body of water.










The longest trans-oceanic bridge
Hangzhou Bay Bridge is a bridge with cable-stayed bridge portion across Hangzhou Bay off the eastern coast of China. The bridge's construction was completed on June 14, 2007,[1] and connects the municipalities of Shanghai and Ningbo in Zhejiang province. The bridge is the longest trans-oceanic bridge in the world
Total length 35.673 km 










The longest bridge over water
The Lake Pontchartrain Causeway, southern Louisiana, consists of two parallel bridges. The longer of the two bridges is the longest in the world over water, measuring at 23.87 miles (38.42 km) long. It is also the second longest in the world over any terrain










The most famous bridge
Golden Gate Bridge, most everyone in the world can recognize it. Completed in 1937 as the then longest suspension bridge in the world at a total length of 8,921ft, the Golden Gate Bridge is perhaps the most famous bridge in the world. Situated in San Francisco, the bridge was an enormous construction achievement at the time. It broke safety records as ‘only’ eleven construction workers were killed during construction, 19 others saved by the innovative safety net placed beneath. Photographed by thousands of tourists each year, the distinctive red paint coat is actually officially ‘international orange’, and was originally chosen to enhance visibility during the foggy conditions that are synonymous with the Bay area. The Golden Gate Bridge was brought in $1.3 million under budget at a cost of $27 million, carries 100,000 vehicles on an average day and requires 38 full-time painters for maintenance. 26 people are known to have survived the 4 second, 220ft fall at 75 mph into the strait below.










The first bridge connects two connentials
The Bosphorus Bridge, also called the First Bosphorus Bridge is one of the two bridges in Istanbul, Turkey, spanning the Bosphorus strait and thus connecting Europe and Asia. The bridge is located between Ortaköy (on the European side) and Beylerbeyi (on the Asian side). It is a gravity anchored suspension bridge with steel pylons and inclined hangers. The aerodynamic deck is hanging on zigzag steel cables. It is 1,510 m (4,954 ft) long with a deck width of 39 m (128 ft). The distance between the towers (main span) is 1,074 m (3,524 ft) and their height over road level is 105 m (344 ft). The clearance of the bridge from sea level is 64 m (210 ft). The Bosphorus Bridge had the 4th longest suspension bridge span in the world when it was completed in 1973. At present, it is the 16th longest suspension bridge span in the world.









The widest cable-stayed bridge
The Leonard P. Zakim Bunker Hill Memorial Bridge is a cable-stayed bridge across the Charles River in Boston, Massachusetts. It replaced the Charlestown High Bridge when it opened, and is the world's widest cable-stayed bridge. The main portion of the Zakim Bridge carries four lanes each northbound and southbound of the Interstate 93 and U.S. Route 1 concurrency between the Thomas P. "Tip" O'Neill Jr. Tunnel and the elevated highway to the north. Two additional lanes are cantilevered outside the cables, which carry northbound traffic from the Sumner Tunnel and North End on-ramp. These lanes merge with the main highway north of the bridge. I-93 heads toward New Hampshire as the "Northern Expressway" and US 1 splits from the Interstate and travels northeast toward Massachusetts' north shore, crossing the Mystic River via the Tobin Bridge. The bridge and connecting tunnel were built as part of the Big Dig, the largest highway construction project in the United States. Finished in 2003, the bridge's unique styling quickly became an icon for Boston, often featured in the backdrop of national news channels to establish location, and included on tourist souvenirs. The bridge is commonly referred to as the "Zakim Bridge" and as the "Bunker Hill Bridge" by residents of nearby Charlestown.









The widest bridge
The Raritan Bridgeis a toll bridge on the Garden State Parkway in the U.S. state of New Jersey spanning the Raritan River near its mouth in Raritan Bay. The bridge connects the Middlesex County communities of Woodbridge Township on the north with Sayreville on the south. With a total of 21 lanes, it is the widest bridge in the world.

















The longest suspension bridge
The Akashi-Kaikyo Bridge (??????, Akashi Kaikyo O-hashi?), also known as the Pearl Bridge, is the world's longest suspension bridge (measured by the length of the center span of 1,991 metres/6,532 feet/1.24 miles). It is located in Japan and was completed in 1998. The bridge links the city of Kobe on the mainland of Honshu to Iwaya on Awaji Island by crossing the busy Akashi Strait. It carries part of the Honshu-Shikoku Highway.










The cable-stayed bridge with the longest main span
The Sutong Bridge is a cable-stayed bridge that spans the Yangtze River in People's Republic of China between Nantong and Changshu, a satellite city of Suzhou, in Jiangsu province. With a span of 1,088 metres (3,570 ft), it is the cable-stayed bridge with the longest main span in the world. Its two side spans are 300 metres (984 ft) each, and there are also four small cable spans










The Highest Bridge
Viaduc de Millau Bridge, Millau, France.
This Cable-Stayed Bridge Project is on schedule to be completed January 2005. This project has been being financed privately. This project has the highest bridge piers in world and thus the title of the Highest Bridge in the World.


----------

